# Bruise on cannula site



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2015)

I put a cannula on three days with no problem. After two days I noticed some bruising so I removed the cannula. The bruise is increasing iand is now about the size of 1.5 times a two pence piece M took a photo but I can't upload it.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 16, 2015)

My son does get a bruise at the cannula site every now and then, it's due to hitting a small blood vessel under the skin, which bleeds a little.  Unless it's looking bright red and feels hot/sore (which would be an infection needing antibiotics), a bruise will go away after a few days.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Redkite I was just surprised because it hasn't happened before and is getting bigger.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2015)

Redkite said:


> My son does get a bruise at the cannula site every now and then, it's due to hitting a small blood vessel under the skin, which bleeds a little.  Unless it's looking bright red and feels hot/sore (which would be an infection needing antibiotics), a bruise will go away after a few days.



Sometimes I get a small amount of bruising if the site has been knocked/leaned on in a weird way too. But I agree with Redkite, most likely you just nicked a capillary this time. As long as the insulin is absorbing OK I wouldn't worry, but just steer clear of that spot for a month or two to give time for it to heal well.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Mike.  I mentioned it to the GP because it was the latest in series of bruises. She said it could be the cannula but has also arranged a load of blood tests


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you use 90 degree or angled cannulas Amanda?

I find the angled ones much less likely to bruise me on insertion, though they do leave more of a mark afterwards where the cannula enters the skin.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Mike. They are the 90 degree cannulas. I guess it surprised me because I've never had any bruising at all before.


----------

